

Do Web Entrepreneurs Still Need Venture Capitalists? - mjfern
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/14/do-web-entrepreneurs-still-need-venture-capitalists/

======
csbartus
One of the green stories of HN hits the mainstream media.

Their answer is no, we don't need vc's and angels anymore.

When saying this on HN your karma will be heavily dropped ... I would like to
know the latest opinion of YC about this issue.

Since it is very cheap to start a web business, and since there is no more
marketing as usual in this segment (a good idea hits the mainstream
immediately) how angel investors see their future?

~~~
jjs
> When saying this on HN your karma will be heavily dropped ...

Doubt it. The bootstrapping ethic is very strong here.

------
Xichekolas
To start providing a service with a clear strategy to monetize? Not really.
Bootstrapping is a matter of saving enough money to have sufficient ramen
noodles and rent checks.

To create a phenomenon like facebook or twitter with no obvious way to
monetize? Sure, you still need angels/VC.

Were there really people chasing VC for iphone apps, or is this article
pointing out the death of something that never really lived?

------
mahmud
Yes, to help me go from where I am to where I want to be.

Without solid financial backing, at least enough to take care of your team,
you will be forced to evangelize your vision and rally support with nothing
but sheer will power. If I had salaries for 2-3 people I wouldn't need to
spend half my day being a motivational speaker; I prefer to hack and delegate
what I can't hack, instead of being "contagiously optimistic". Without VC
money you are pretty much a Moses with no israelites; you need people to be
lost with you, and you also need people to see you part the sea. Company, as
in companionship.

Fuck! I gotta stop writing autobiographical comments :-D

------
jack7890
This article's focus on iPhone app developers is silly. Yeah, sure, you don't
need VC money to build an iPhone app, but that isn't what most people would
consider a legit web startup.

